# Making a Living Working Wood



## LoneStar (Mar 16, 2012)

I know theres a wide range of woodworkers here, some do it as a hobby and some that make their living with it.
I'd like to hear from the full time guys that pay their bills working wood. Just curious out of everybody here, how many of you keep the lights on with your woodwork alone?
It will be interesting to see what you each of you do to make that living. Seems like finding a niche and working your butt off to get to the top of that niche is the way to go.


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Mar 16, 2012)

Its a struggle for sure!:aggressive:
Since the economic downturn, (RECESSION)-sorry, 
I have tried to add as many different aspects to my business to keep going. It isnt easy, there are positives and negatives for everything we do.

A business friend of mine likes to say: Do you know how to make a small fortune in woodworking? ...
Start with a large fortune!

wa wa wa waaaaaa.
I know its corny but it contains a lot of truth.
Lots of hard work and some long days for not a big fortune. But when you do what you like sometimes its worth the small bucks.
Theres my two sense, time for a
Tom


----------



## LoneStar (Mar 16, 2012)

West River WoodWorks said:


> Lots of hard work and some long days for not a big fortune. But when you do what you like sometimes its worth the small bucks.



Thats about how I figure it. Never going to get rich with money, but if it lets you live a rich life then its all worth it. 
I'm trying to start a business with woodworking, the only damn fool thing I'm doing is learning as I go instead of spending awhile at it before I jump in with both feet ! 
I have a Commercial Drivers License to fall back on if I get too hungry.


----------



## EricJS (Mar 16, 2012)

Matching your niche to the market is really the key. I've known people who made a decent living building furniture, etc. and they had the same two things in common: They worked hard to create nice products & they worked hard to sell their products. Eventually their reputation & a little advertising carried them.

If you are currently working, start this business on the side & grow it a bit before you leap. If you're not commited to anything else, grow this business from many angles (harvest some of your own lumber & sell some, etc.) Since you're a woodworker, you already have a broad range of skills and you know how to improvise in a pinch.

I haven't made a living at this but I know people who have. When my job gets down to 40hrs. / week I can make some pretty good money part time.

Good luck!


----------



## steve bellinger (Mar 16, 2012)

[attachment=3092][attachment=3093]Well as i'm a carpenter full time, and do shop work in between jobs, and weekends.have tryed the shop work full time just ain't enough buisness out here in the sticks. I am doing some cabs right now, but nothin special. Just adding some to a ladies house a little at a time,as she gets the money.Add a couple quick pics of what i'm doing.


----------



## LoneStar (Mar 16, 2012)

EricJS said:


> Matching your niche to the market is really the key. I've known people who made a decent living building furniture, etc. and they had the same two things in common: They worked hard to create nice products & they worked hard to sell their products. Eventually their reputation & a little advertising carried them.



For me personally, I lost my job not too long ago. The situation was bad enough, it made me never want to work for anybody again. If I have to work twice as hard to make half as much, I just dont want somebody else in charge of my life. Win, lose or draw, I'm going to give it a shot. 
I've got a sales/marketing background to work for me too, I belive you're right about working just as hard to *sell* your work.


----------



## LoneStar (Mar 16, 2012)

Really nice looking work Steve !


----------



## LoneStar (Mar 16, 2012)

bigcouger said:


> Nothing like having Pros teach you. Leasn here take help where you can get it, it might be the golden opunity for ya.



So far you guys are backing up everything I'm already thinking, and I couldnt agree more. In may I'm flying to Chicago for a week to learn from some of the best of best in the type of woodworking I'm getting into. 
For woodworking in general though, you guys are my pros 
I appreciate all the ideas an good advice


----------

